# Dolce Breakfast Bowl



## ASHOP (Jul 10, 2015)

Breakfast Bowl - YouTube


----------



## Sully (Jul 10, 2015)

Still gotta have eggs with breakfast. Eggs are essential.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 24, 2015)

wish I had a kitchen like that in my fraternity house....our house was barely habitable...prolly should have been condemned lol


----------

